# Grandinroad Halloween stuff



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pricey as always but fun to look at.

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=2521


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I see several things I like...why no money..whyeeeeee?


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

I see some things I can make cheap!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've always loved the way they photograph their products.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat site. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, they have some really nice stuff. I agree about the way they photograph thier things. I love that photo with the three skellies sitting around drinking, and the one on front closing his pal in a chest.


----------

